

Are Cable Companies Hoping Usage-Based Internet Access Will Help Thwart Netflix? - nocipher
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/02/25/usage_based_internet_plans_may_be_an_attempt_to_thwart_netflix_other_online.html?wpisrc=most_viral

======
codgercoder
This is the sort of thing that happens when there are 3 or 4 gigantic ISPs
instead of 15,000 local ones. Enjoy what the 1996 Telecom Deregulation Act has
wrought.

